# CCF Bewertung Türschalter



## happy.at (13 Dezember 2010)

Halloa!
Hat schon jamand von euch eine Risikobewertung von einem Maschinenschutz durchgeführt?
Also ich bin gerade dabei.
Also in meinen Fall habe ich eine Risikobeurteilung von unserem Konstrukteur bekommen, der die Maschine durch einen Schutzzaun inc. 3 Türen schützt. Er gibt dabei den PL d an.
Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich "d" nicht  erreiche und zwar erreiche ich nicht 65 Punkte bei der CCF Bewertung. 
1. Ist es (nicht möglich) dass ich unteschiedliche Technologien verwende, es wäre ja ein Unsinn 2 verschiedene Türschalte pro Tür zu verwenden. 
2. Eine physikalische Trennung möchte ich auch nicht anwenden. Getrennte Kabel verlegen sehe ich nicht für Sinnvoll, da die Türschließerkontakte Öffner sind.
Ich hoffe um deine Hilfe! (Ich wende Sistema an) 

mlg


----------



## Safety (13 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
also diese 15 Trennungspunkte vergebe ich auch bei einer Entsprechenden Isolierung also wenn Du ein Kabel verlegst das z.B. 400V zugelassen ist Du aber nur 24V benötigst.
Ansonsten sind die Grundlegenden unn Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien wichitg, da die fast alles abdecken was da gefordert ist.

Und sei mir nicht böse ,aber lese Dich mal grundlegend in dieses Thema ein.

Was Risikobeurteilung und soweiter bedeutet.

Noch eine Anmerkung, Sistema ist ein besserer Taschenrechner und nicht die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und schon garnicht Teil 2!

MFG


----------



## happy.at (14 Dezember 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also diese 15 Trennungspunkte vergebe ich auch bei einer Entsprechenden Isolierung also wenn Du ein Kabel verlegst das z.B. 400V zugelassen ist Du aber nur 24V benötigst.
> Ansonsten sind die Grundlegenden unn Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien wichitg, da die fast alles abdecken was da gefordert ist.
> 
> ...


Danke! 
Aber was meinst du mit Taschenrechner? Die CCF-Bewertung - Typen (wie Schutz, Trennung, ...) sind ja auch nicht genauer in Sistema beschrieben oder finde ich das nicht.
lg


----------



## MSB (14 Dezember 2010)

happy.at schrieb:


> Danke!
> Aber was meinst du mit Taschenrechner? Die CCF-Bewertung - Typen (wie Schutz, Trennung, ...) sind ja auch nicht genauer in Sistema beschrieben oder finde ich das nicht.
> lg


Genau darauf (unter anderem) wollte Safety hinweisen.

Sistema verrechnet eingegebene Werte letzten Endes irgendwann zu einem erreichten PL,
es ersetzt weder eine Risikobeurteilung, noch ersetzt es die Relevanten Normen 13849-1 / -2 .
Es ist lediglich ein Tool für die Mathematischen Abläufe hinter der Norm ... ein Taschenrechner halt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## happy.at (14 Dezember 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Genau darauf (unter anderem) wollte Safety hinweisen.
> 
> Sistema verrechnet eingegebene Werte letzten Endes irgendwann zu einem erreichten PL,
> es ersetzt weder eine Risikobeurteilung, noch ersetzt es die Relevanten Normen 13849-1 / -2 .
> ...


Danke, kannst du mir auch noch helfen wie das mit dem Diagnosedeckungsgrag bei 3 Türschalter (serie) mit mech. Betätiger und elektrischer Verriegelung gerechnet wird. Nimmst du da 99% an?


----------



## Safety (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
  zur Reihenschaltung und Bauart 2 Schalter schreibe ich Dir heute Abend  was.

  Die Beschreibung von CCF in der Sistema ist aus meiner Sicht nicht genau. Einen Großteil Erfüllt man mit den Bewährten und Grundlegenden Sicherheitsprinzipien.  Und die Forderungen die im CCF stehen sind sehr vielfältig und nicht so ohne weiteres zu erfüllen, da muss ich mir schon grundlegend Gedanken machen. Also nicht einfach in der Software auswählen und die 65 Punkte sind gut. Man muss das auch real in der SF umsetzen!


----------



## Safety (25 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
  hier meine Meinung zu dem Thema Bauart 2 Schalter an verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen.
  Als einstieg, Bauart 2 Schalter. Hier muss man die Norm EN 1088 beachten, auch gut zu diesem Thema ist der BGI 575 (im Anhang).  Hier das Bild 3 ansehen.





  Auf diesem Bild ist auch schon der Schwachpunkt dieser Schalter zu sehen. Die Mechanik ist Einkanalig.
  Was sagt die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 dazu:
  Teil einer Steuerung, das auf sicherheitsbezogene Eingangssignale reagiert und sicherheitsbezogene Ausgangssignale erzeugt
  ANMERKUNG 1 Die Kombination sicherheitsbezogener Teile einer Steuerung beginnt an dem Punkt, an dem sicherheitsbezogene Signale erzeugt werden (einschließlich z. B. Betätiger und Rolle eines Positionsschalters) und endet an den Ausgängen der Leistungssteuerungselemente (einschließlich z. B. Hauptkontakte eines Schützes).

  Also wenn man eine verriegelte (dies bedeutet nicht Zuhaltung) trennende Schutzeinrichtung zur Risikominderung verwendet, dann ist diese z.B. Tür, Klappe, Haube, die Sicherheitsfunktion und muss komplett betrachtet werden, also auch die Mechanik.

  Was muss man nun alles machen um einen solchen Schalter, der eigentlich ein Kategorie 1 Schalter ist, an eine bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung zu verwenden?

  EN 1088 5.2.1, 5.2.2, 5.7.2.2 einhalten. 
  BGI 575 viele Abschnitte

  DIN EN ISO 13849-1  Abschnitt 7.3 Fehlerausschluss ist möglich, muss begründet und dokumentiert werden.

  Entwurf prEN ISO 13849-2:2010  Tabelle D.8 kein Fehlerausschluss bei Ple also möglich bei PLr = b bis d

  Also muss ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht werden. Die Betrachtungsdauer ist laut DIN EN ISO 13849-1 20 Jahre.


  Diagnosedeckungsgrad bei einer Reihenschaltung von Bauart 2 Schaltern.
  Hier gibt es mehrere Meinungen.

  Fange wieder ganz am Anfang an:
  MRL 2006/42/EG 
  (14) 
  Es sollte den grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen genügt werden, damit gewährleistet ist, dass die Maschinen sicher sind; es sollte jedoch eine differenzierte Anwendung dieser Anforderungen erfolgen, um dem Stand der Technik zum Zeitpunkt der Konstruktion sowie technischen und wirtschaftlichen Erfordernissen Rechnung zu tragen.

  Wenn man jetzt einen Pld erreichen muss, würde ich die Kategorie 3 wählen. Welche Anforderungen könnten uns hier Probleme machen.

  DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 6.2.6
  SRP/CS der Kategorie 3 müssen so gestaltet werden, dass ein einzelner Fehler in einem dieser Teile nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt. Wenn immer in angemessener Weise durchführbar, muss ein einzelner Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt werden.

  Nun zum DC:
  Ein Verriegelungsschalter Bauart 2 mit zwei Zwangsöffnenden Kontakten an einer entsprechenden Auswerteeinheit erreicht einzeln angeschlossen DC 99%. Aber eben nur mit Fehlerausschluss auf die Mechanik.

  Zwei oder mehrere Verriegelungsschalter in Reihe geschaltet, hier gibt es Fehler die man erkennt aber überschrieben werden können. Die Anforderung der Kategorie 3 nur schwer zu erfüllen. Es sprechen nur Wirtschaftliche Gründe gegen einen Einzelanschluss. Die Angaben reichen von unter 50% bis 60%. Also wenn man sich bei verschiedenen Herstellern schlau macht bekommt an die Aussage DC 60%. 

  Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema, eine Reihenschaltung ist nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen mit DC 60% zu bewerten, ob solch eine Schaltung noch dem Stand von Technik und Wissenschaft entspricht muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

  Fazit meine Meinung:
  Möglich mit Fehlerausschlüssen
  DC  60%!?
  Kategorie 3 nur mit der Begründung der Wirtschaftlichkeit erreicht.


----------



## Tommi (26 Dezember 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 7.3 Fehlerausschluss ist möglich, muss begründet und dokumentiert werden.


 
Hallo Safety,

wäre das halbrunde Blech unter dem Betätiger des Kat 2-Schalters
im angehängten Bild Deiner Meinung nach ausreichend für einen
Fehlerausschluss?
Die Anwendung stammt noch aus der 954er-Zeit

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (26 Dezember 2010)

*Hallo Tommi,*
*es ist aus der Ferne nicht möglich hier eine Aussage zutreffen, da viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.*
*Lese Dir mal den Abschnitt 6 vom BGI575 durch. Und es gibt Checklisten von Herstellern, eventuell auch von dem Hersteller den Du einsetzt.*


----------



## Safety (30 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe diese Thema nochmal hoch geholt um meine Meinung zur Reihenschaltung von Verriegelungsschaltern und Schutztüren klar zustellen.
Nach meiner Einschätzung ist mit solch einer Schaltung nur PLc erreichbar. Und ein DC von 60% auch nicht möglich, auch wenn es hier eventuell bald eine Norm gibt die es in bestimmten Situationen zulässt. 
Also Reihenschaltung mit Magnetschaltern und Bauart 2 Schalter DC unter 60% dadurch nur max PLc erreichbar. 
Es gibt aber mittlerweile genügend alternativen auf dem Markt die auch eine Reihenschaltung ermöglichen, meist vollelektronische Systeme.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (1 Oktober 2011)

Es kommt vor allem auf die konkreten Bedingungen und Angaben des Herstellers an. Wir setzen z.b. berührungslose Schalter ein, die wegen interner Tests auch in Reihenschaltung PL=e erfüllen. Kann man glaub ich 26 in Reihe schalten. Machen wir aber nicht, damit man über die SPS erkennen kann, welche Tür genau offen ist. Mechanische Schalter setzen wir generell nicht mehr ein (es gab mehrfache Ausfälle in die unsichere Richtung bei mindestens 3 Herstellern/Typen wegen internem mechanischem Versagen). Man sollte sich mal die Checkliste durchlesen, die z.B. Euchner für die mechanischen Schalter herausgibt, die dort definierten Anforderungen sind praktisch nie  über die Maschinenlebensdauer erfüllbar.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (2 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann den Ausführungen von Andreas nur recht geben!
Aus meiner täglichen Praxis kann ich berichten, dass die meisten Bauart 2 Schalter mit und ohne Zuhaltung mangelhaft bis komplett falsch angebracht sind. Man muss verstehe das bei mechanischen Schaltern ganz besonders die ganze Tür betrachtet werden muss. Und Fachleute fordern schon seit Jahrzehnten zwei Bauart 2 Schalter an einer verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung ab Kategorie 3 bzw. PLd und das zu Recht. Wenn man keinen gefährlichen Nachlauf an einer Maschine hat sollte man auf moderne Sicherheitstechnik gehen und Berührungslsoe Sensoren einsetzten, am besten noch Codierte, diese dann mit entsprechenden Befestigungsmitteln angebracht erfüllt die Forderungen der geltenden Normen. Beachten muss man hier den sogenannten Sar und Sao Wert diese ist im Datenblatt angegeben. Normen hierzu sind DIN EN 1088, DIN EN ISO 13855, DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2, EN 60947-5-3.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (2 Oktober 2011)

*ACK*, auch für Sicherheitszuhaltungen gibt es mittlerweile Produkte, die die Schalterfunktion berührungslos realisieren und die Zuhaltung mechanisch (z.b. über einen Riegel, der manuell oder elektromotorisch eingefahren wird oder auch elektromagnetische Zuhaltung mit Überwachung des  Magneten). Wir halten aber auch so alle Türen elektromagnetisch zu, eigentlich eher zur Störungsvermeidung, aber natürlich ist es auch sicherheitmäßig vorteilhaft, wenn man nur im Stillstand Zugang hat, wenn man andere Fehler als den Nachlauf im Auge hat. Z.B. bei Hochhaltungen mit Rückschlagventilen sinkt eine Z-Achse noch bei geschlossener Tür ab, mechanische Fehle wie Spindel- und Kolbenstangenbrüche treten nur im Lastfall - gerade beim raschen Bremsen einer Masse - auf...)


----------

